# I took these pics years ago.



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

[Modified by TabulaRasa, 12:42 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: I took these pics years ago. (TabulaRasa)*

WOW


----------



## gin8122 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: I took these pics years ago. (user name unknown)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WOW[HR][/HR]​Second that


----------



## Moonrokk (May 30, 2002)

*Re: I took these pics years ago. (TabulaRasa)*

I thank you kindly for the pics. It's even more real when these pics are taken from a regular person and a regular camera (i.e. not professional).


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: I took these pics years ago. (Moonrokk)*

GREAT PICS! 
I took a great pic on my boat trip to NYC back in 2000. As we were pulling out, I realized I hadn't taken any skyline pics, ran downstaair into the cabin and grabbed my el-chepo disposable camera. This was the result:
http://community.webshots.com/photo/22106108/22107237KKlRXYfqUR
Webshots no longer allows outside linking so, you will have to click on the link...I hoep it works.


----------



## breathe (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: I took these pics years ago. (TabulaRasa)*

Thanks for the pics. I heard a statistic during a boat tour that on a clear day, one could see up to 90 miles in any direction from the top. Or, to put it another way, you could look out over 20 million people from your vantage point to the horizon.


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: I took these pics years ago. (Bill)*

now think of this...you nor anyone else will ever be able to experience a view like that. just buildings? i think not. 
i love you new york city


----------



## oscarkat (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: I took these pics years ago. (TabulaRasa)*

Thanks for the pics. I remember how scared I was as a kid to go up to the floor to ceiling windows. It was so exciting to be able to look straight down like that.


----------

